# Spur this weekend



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

We finally get to offshore this summer, only been once this summer then I messed up my knee, now I'm praying I can get two trips out before I gotta go off to school, plan is to go to spur and find some deep drop spots and do some trolling, is it worth goin out that far and trying get some mahi and wahoo maybe a tuna or is the water too nasty?


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

Unless you plan on hitting the spur and keep on tracking another 15miles south .I would say it is not worth it water was almost like fishing the Mississippi right now but further you go the better the water gets . I would say grouper ajs and triggers sounds more doable.And when you say deep drop spots are you looking for spots in 2,000+ ft?


----------



## JoeZ (Sep 30, 2007)

recess said:


> And when you say deep drop spots are you looking for spots in 2,000+ ft?



Really?


----------



## JoeyWelch (Sep 25, 2009)

That's some "For Real" deep dropping there!


----------



## bigtallluke (Jul 14, 2012)

recess said:


> Unless you plan on hitting the spur and keep on tracking another 15miles south .I would say it is not worth it water was almost like fishing the Mississippi right now but further you go the better the water gets.


We just took a trip out there on Tuesday/Wednesday and the above statement is right on the mark. The water is absolutely terrible right now around the spur, but it finally cleaned up the further south we ran. If making a really long run isn't in the cards, then I would just terrorize the grouper and AJ and save your fuel money for a long weekend in the future


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

K sounds like spur is a no go, around 600 ft for snowies is what I consider deep drop but I guess it's shallow dropin compared to some, thanks y'all for the heads up on water quality, is the yellow gravel holdin some grouper?


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

These posts cracked me up. Funny SRT!


----------



## flukedaddy (Apr 11, 2009)

JoeZ said:


> Really?





jlw1972 said:


> That's some "For Real" deep dropping there!


These^^^^^


----------



## recess (Oct 8, 2007)

flukedaddy said:


> These^^^^^


I guess I read it wrong ,he asked about DD at the spur and I consider the canyon 2,000' but gets alot deeper. That and there is a fishery that deep also there are some mighty tasty creatures that come from that depth.


----------



## Jsullivansnapper (Apr 19, 2012)

Well I appreciate y'all trying to help something came up with family came up and wasn't able to go, hopefully next weekend I will have a report


----------

